

"How to Make an Ask" - alibhamed
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/20cce60db545
Lessons learned from not making asks when I should have, and watching other entrepreneurs do the same.
======
sueogrady
Gary Vee is great at this. Noah Kagan has some good blog posts on this too.
Has anyone read Gary Vee's book and would they recommend it?

